# Liefertermine 2010 Modelle



## klemme58c (7. Dezember 2009)

n Abend die Herren!

Hat jemand einigermaßen verlässliche Daten wann die 2010er Modelle an die Händler ausgeliefert werden?

Bilder kursieren ja schon seit September 09.....

Hätte mal gerne eine kurze Sitz/Fahrprobe auf nem DH gemacht.........

Grüßlichkeit, Basti


----------



## Indian Summer (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi Basti

In der Schweiz haben wir bereits erste 2010-Modelle ausgeliefert (Dirt, BMX, Fluid, Fluid LT, XC-Hardtails, Rampage, Spade). Die Gravity-Bikes erwarten wir Ende Januar.

Wie die Liefersituation in Deutschland aussieht, erfährst Du am besten unter [email protected].

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemme58c (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke!

Werd ich doch mal direkt probieren..... eigentlich ist ja Winterpause 

Aber man muß sich ja rechtzeitig umschauen, da ja gerade Norco im DH Sektor optisch echt tschick daherkommt und laut Händler die Liefermenge ziemlich eng gehalten wird. 

Grüßlichkeit, Basti


----------



## dual-mdc (21. Januar 2010)

2010er norcos, sind letzte woche beim händler eingetroffen. das team dh, schaut lecker aus.


----------

